# Diyma 12, Dayton RS52, LPG 25nfa, Phaze Audio MW-64



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Ok, It's been awhile since I've put a system together, so I'm still in the process of tuning the system to my liking...This is not going to be a full review(more of an introduction to my system) which I will do when I tune the system further.

The source is an older Pioneer DEH-P7000R.
Processing is done by an Autotek 5-way active crossover.(I don't remember the model number)
The amps are Next 4.400 for the mids and midbass, a Next 2.400 bridged for the sub.
Right now I'm using an older Alpine amp MRV-T502 until I can get a smaller amp for the tweeters.
The tweets are the LPG 25nfa, the mids are the Dayton Audio RS52, the midbass are Phaze Audio MW-64 and of course the DIYMA ref12 for the sub duties.

At a first listen, I am very impressed with the way the mids and sub sound. I couldn't really listen to the tweets unfortunatly because the highs output on my crossover are not outputting anything...I will have to mess with that later. (Maybe I now have an excuse to buy the PPI DCX-730 )

The RS52 seem very effortless playing between 500-8k...They do vocals very nicely. I don't have an detailed impression of the Phaze drivers yet...

The sub is nice...it seems very accurate. I got none of the clicking noise as I have it in a sealed angled box around .85. Its seeing around 500w. 

I know this isn't the most detailed review, but it's 1 in the morning and I'm tired. I'm also going to write an individual review for each driver so I can get seperate entries to win another DIYMA 12 . 

There will be more to come...


----------



## blackreplica (Mar 14, 2005)

I would be VERY keen to know what you think of the rs52 and lpg 26na combination in your setup, crossed anywhere from 4KHz onwards!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i really want to know how the phaze mids sound... i was actually looking at them a while back, but decided on cx62s, i still mite want to try those out, since the price on a pair isnt too bad on ebay.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, I would like to hear how the Phaze mate up with the RS52's.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I don't think I will be able to get to a better review until the weekend...I will be messing with the gain structure this week to get it tuned better...and also to figure out why the I'm not getting anything out of my tweets...

But I will keep everyone informed...

I feel like a kid in a candy store  Even with the system minimally tuned and balanced, I think I will like my set-up...

cheers....


----------

